# Brandungsangeln in Heiligenhafen



## Michael Grabow (1. November 2002)

Brandungsangeln vor Heiligenhafen

Endlich Wochenende- und was nun?
Na ist doch klar. Auf anne Küste zum Brandungsangeln. Was `n Glück das unser Verein so aktiv ist, da kommt keine lange Weile auf. Freitag Nachmittag, beim Dealer noch den letzten Stoff   :q  (Vorfachmaterial und Haken) abgeholt, die Zimmerreservierung für das Nordpol in Heiligenhafen gecheckt, Marvin in jwd (janz weit draußen) abgeholt, Pokale vom Graveur geholt, mit Mirko über Norwegen geklönt, die letzten Anrufe der Jugendlichen beantwortet: rrrrrring „Michael ich habe noch keine Wattwürmer“ 5 Minuten später: rrrrrrrring „Äh, Michael ich habe keine Brandungsrute, kannst du eine besorgen?“ 5 Min. später: „Wo treffen wir uns überhaupt?“ Und so weiter. Ab ins Bett. Nachts mindestens 4 mal wach wg. Sturm, Regen wie aus Eimern, Träume vom 90er Dorsch an der neuen geflochtenen und überhaupt. Morgens aufgestanden, Wetterbericht gehört, gegruselt was der Orkan alles angerichtet hat. Es schifft immer noch wie blöd. Neuer Wetterbericht sagt für nachmittags noch schlimmeren Sturm an. Na, danke!! Im Sturzbach-Es-regnet-wie-blöd Regen die Klamotten ins Auto. Sohni, Marvin und Mirko eingepackt [(man, ich brauche irgendwann einen größeren) ;+  WAGEN- zur Hölle ] und im Regen los. Ab Eutin nur noch auffrischende Feuchtigkeit und über der Ostsee ist die Sonne zu sehen! Ich glaub das nicht.
Kollegen im Nordpol begrüßt und ab an die Steilküste. Wind richtig auf die Schnauze, mit 5 – 6, aber Sonne. Den BeachBuddy besonders gut verankert und los geht’s. Erster Wurf mit der neuen geflochtenen Dega, alle 25m ne neue Farbe- da kommt keine lange Weile auf, Tapertips, neu gebaute Vorfächer, uuund ab geht`s. ÄHH, wie war das mit ab? Ich glaub das ja nicht, Erster Wurf und weg ist das Vorfach. Da hat wohl ein Knoten nicht gehalten. Na gut, neu anbinden und ab! Hallo, Rute 1 bewegt sich. Und Anschlagen, joo der sitzt. Goil, 55 cm- schoines Ding, du. So kann das weitergehen. Und Rute 2 macht Alarm- hmm, 21 cm. Und ab, hol deine Eltern. Schlag auf Schlag ging es weiter, aber der Großteil war nur untermassig. 5 Stunden Angelzeit und nur 3 Dorsche und eine Kliesche zum mitnehmen. Auf dem Rückweg vom Strand. Schon mit den Kollegen geklönt. Dorsch und Platte waren da, aber alles nur untermassig. Auf zur Siegerehrung. Drei von meinen Kids hatten Fische zum Messen mitgebracht. Wenigstens können wir einige Punkte für die Jahreswertung vergeben. Und ich selbst? Den größten Dorsch mit 55 cm, und insgesamt den 3. Platz in der Vereinswertung. Dann noch einige Alsterwasser gekostet und ins Bett gefallen. Sonntagmorgen wollten wir uns alle um 8 Uhr zum Frühstücken treffen.  Meine Uhr ist zehn vor Acht! Sohni wachgerüttelt unter die Dusche gesprungen und in den Frühstücksraum getobt.        Gähnende Leere, Verdammt, Verdammt die Sommerzeitfalle! Na gut, mecker vom Sohn aber dafür konnten wir um so länger Frühstücken.  #h Mittlerweile hatte das Sauwetter auch den Heiligen Hafen mit Beschlag belegt, so das wie froh waren wieder nach Hause zu fahren.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. November 2002)

Moin Michael!
Guter Bericht. Der Fang war doch gar nicht so schlecht wenn mann bedenkt was sonst so alles aus der Ostsee kam bisher. Der Strand sieht übrigens auch sehr interessant aus. Wie tief ist es denn dort bei 100 Meter?


----------



## JuergenS (1. November 2002)

#6 Schöner Bericht mit schönen Bildern


----------



## Michael Grabow (1. November 2002)

Moin Jörg
Heiligenhafen, am Brack (bei den Parkplätzen) Richtung Ferienzentrum. Letzter Parkplatz beim DLRG Haus, links Richtung Steilküste, vom DLRG Haus --> ca. 200m  -100m Wurfweite, hinter 1. Sandbank 3-5m, sandiger Grund, wenig Tang. Weitere 200m Richtung Steilküste --> Vorsicht Muschelbänke und viel Kraut, -100m Wurfweite --> auch 3-5m.
Direkt vor der Steilküste --> selbe Weite und Tiefe, aber durchgehend viele Klamotten. Einer der Jugendlichen hat dort 8 Montagen abgerissen.
Je nach Wasserstand kannst du auch bei möglichst hohen Wasser nach rechts gehen. Dort große Sandbank, mit Rollblei gut für Platte! aber die Surfer sind ne&acute; Pest! Sonnabend bei mir: Eine Rute hinter die erste Sandbank eine mittendrauf! Aber mit zunehmenden Sturm hatte ich die Weite nicht mehr. max. 80m Die Kollegen die getunkt haben hatten noch mehr mit untermassigen zu tun wie ich, aber keine Portionsdorsche!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. November 2002)

Danke für die Info. Wollte ich nur mal so wissen denn auskennen tue ich mich in der Ecke ganz und gar nicht. Wenn ich mal rüber komme geht es meistens auf die Insel.


----------



## Lachsjaeger (1. November 2002)

Hallo Michael,
toller Bericht mit tollen Bildern.Da bekommt man gleich wieder Lust zum Brandungsangeln. Vielen Dank auch für die Angaben über die Bedingungen am Strand. #h  #h


----------



## Ace (1. November 2002)

schöner bericht und tolle Bilder#6


----------



## TorF21 (2. November 2002)

Hallo Michael,
ich fühle mich ja sehr geehrt, das du mich in meinem Alter noch als Jugendlichen bezeichnest.#v


----------



## Michael Grabow (2. November 2002)

@ TorF 21: Naja, es gibt halt auch Berufsjugendliche. Ich sende dir mal ein Foto aus Heiligenhafen! Dann können wir über jugendliches Aussehen und frische weiter Diskutieren.
Fürs erste wünsche ich Dir und Thomas Petri Heil    beim Glunz Cup anne Küste. Emil mit Foto ist unterwegs :z


----------



## Kalle (3. November 2002)

Klasse Bericht und schöne Bilder :z


----------



## TorF21 (3. November 2002)

Hallo Michael, 
das auf dem Bild bin ich nich.



> Dir und Thomas Petri Heil  beim Glunz Cup


Ja danke, der Glunz Cup war für uns nach einer halben Stunde zu ende. Wir haben an der Ostküste in Ostermade gefischt. Auflandiger Wind mit 6-7 und tonnenweise Kraut.
Nach ca 10 min. hatte ich so viel Kraut in der Schnur, das es mir die Rute aus dem Ständer 
gerissen hat. :v  Thomas und ich haben dann nach einer halben Stunde Krautpulen eingepackt. :c  Hatte wirklich keinen Sinn. Andere hatten nicht so viel Kraut, die haben auch durchgehalten. So wurden mit 40 Anglern mal gerade 45 Dorsche gefangen.
Nur gut das ich auf meienm Fischlotto-Tip als einziger die Zahl 45 stehen hatte. Da hab ich dann noch 3 tolle Preise eingesackt :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (10. November 2002)

So bin auch grad aus heiligenhafen zurück.

Heidschnucken Pokal war wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung 
also nach der begrüßung ran an den Strand und aufbauen manno ein Wind aber das ist es ja was man braucht zum Brandungsangeln :q  16.00 beginn nun es fing ja gleich gut an 5 min die ruten drin und einen biss sowas hat man noch nicht gesehen Rute krum im Dreibein das man sie kaum rausbekam na dann anschlag kurzer Drill und vorbei ausgeschlitzt ich hab laut sch....... geschrien war schon voll genervt so einen biss und dann nix naja auf ein neues nur es tat sich bis um 18.00 uhr nix mehr und dann kam das kraut puuuuuuuh 4 ersatzspulen + ersatzrolle alle keulen wech ich war am verzweifeln bin zu meinem Kollegen und habe gesagt das ich aufhöre und die schnauze voll habe. Mein Kollege meinte kannst du doch nicht machen ist doch Manschaftsangeln nagut ich zu meinen Platz wieder hin tasche durchgewühlt und noch 32er geflochtene gefunden ich mit den klammen und kalten fingern versucht die knoten hin zu bekommen was dann ja auch nach 5 oder 6 maligen versuch klappte bis 19.30 nicht eine rute draussen gehabt nur gebunden.

So und dann ging es wieder los mit dem angeln erst die eine dann die andere Rute biss auf biss aber nur untermaßig im schnitt 33 cm bis 22.27 Uhr ca 30-40 untermaßige rausgeholt nicht einer passte dann kam der sogannte Dorsch messer und fragte na was maßiges ich nein, er du hast da noch einen fetten biss, schaut auf die Uhr und sagt wenn er maßig ist zählt der noch 22.30 Uhr erster maßiger mit doch tatsächlich 36 cm  :q  :z  :z 

Fazit nie aufgeben

Ingesammt wurden mit 40 anglern 77 Dorsche gefangen größter 53 cm 

Kollege und ich zusammen an untermaßigen fast 90 fische wir haben Heiligenhafen am DLRG gestanden


----------



## Michael Grabow (10. November 2002)

yo Andreas, selbe Strecke!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. November 2002)

Mir ging es gestern abend nicht anders. Allerdings hatte ich 11 Dorsche und einen Butt. Alle Dorsche waren genau 34 cm :e  und der Butt 24 cm :e . Konnte alle schonend zurücksetzen! Dank der Kreishaken. :m  Stand in Sussel Richtung Rosenfelde, wo der Campingplatz anfängt! Wahnsinnig Kraut. Zum Glück hab ich mir keine Keule abgerissen, dafür 5 Blei und Vorfächer versenkt.

*Brauche jetzt wieder Krallenblei 170 und 190.* 

Hat dafür einer eine Form? Könnte Torpedobleie bis 175g zum Tausch anbieten! Meine Kiste ist geplündert. 220 und 240 g normales Torpedoblei wollte nicht halten. Konnte nur mit 1 Rute zur Zeit angeln. Kam noch nichtmal über die Brandung. Schiet Strand . Dort bekommt man mich nicht noch mal hin zu einer Veranstaltung bei NO Wind!!! :v


----------



## Michael Grabow (10. November 2002)

Ich benutze &quot;Gemini Bleie&quot;. Die Gußform kann ich zur Verfügung stellen. Allerdings müßtest Du die Krallen und ausätze selber Kaufen. Meine Form und Zubehör kommt von Hakuma. Habe aber das Zubehör schon bei verschiedenen Dealern gesehen. Gußgewicht ist variabel zwischen 140 gr - max 220 gr. 


edit: Sende PM, wenn Du Interesse hast.


----------

